# Some frames for my artwork.



## windyridgebowman (May 5, 2013)

[attachment=24367][attachment=24368][attachment=24369][attachment=24370]I finally got some frames made for some of my pen and ink prints. My 89 year old mentor, did most of the work,He has been teaching me bowl and rolling pin turning also. The frames are harder to make than they look, I think I will stay with bowl turning .lol. We used black walnut and barn siding. sorry for the poor indoor, pictures,


----------



## WoodLove (May 5, 2013)

Awesome work Chuck. I love the elk print!!! and the frames are very , very nice!!! I suck at frame making and I think Ill stick to turning wood...... I just wish I could build nice boxes...... lolol


----------



## ironman123 (May 5, 2013)

That 89 years young man seems to be pretty healthy and have good energy.
Those frames are nice. Artwork ain't bad. 

Ray


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 12, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> That 89 years young man seems to be pretty healthy and have good energy.
> Those frames are nice. Artwork ain't bad.
> 
> Ray


 Thanks Ray, your artwork aint bad neither. Chuck.


----------

